# الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون



## fauzi (27 مايو 2011)

*الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون*

تقول الكلمة في انجيل متى 9 : 37 ، 38 " حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ : الْحَصَادُ كَثِيرٌ وَلكِنَّ الْفَعَلَةَ قَلِيلُونَ .فَاطْلُبُوا مِنْ رَبِّ الْحَصَادِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ فَعَلَةً إِلَى حَصَادِهِ " . يقول البشير متى في هذا الاصحاح ان يسوع نظر الى الجموع و "  تَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهِمْ ، إِذْ كَانُوا مُنْزَعِجِينَ وَمُنْطَرِحِينَ كَغَنَمٍ لاَ رَاعِيَ لَهَا." . رآهم كحقل فسيح قد ابيض للحصاد . وبهذا المعنى ايضا ً قال المسيح لتلاميذه عند بئر يعقوب في انجيل يوحنا 4 : 35 بعدما اهتدت المرأة السامرية واقبل السامريون افواجا ً متجهين الى المسيح مخلّص العالم : " أَمَا تَقُولُونَ : إِنَّهُ يَكُونُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْحَصَادُ؟ هَا أَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ : ارْفَعُوا أَعْيُنَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا الْحُقُولَ إِنَّهَا قَدِ ابْيَضَّتْ لِلْحَصَادِ." . فالمسيح يشبّه نفوس غير المخلّصين بحقول قد ابيضَّت للحصاد وهو رب الحصاد وكأن بالمسيح يسأل ويقول : صحيح الحصاد كثير ولكن اين الفعلة ؟ أين الايدي العاملة ، انا اطلب من يعاونني من جهة هذه النفوس البعيدة عن الرب في ردها وضمها الى حضيرتي أنا الراعي الصالح .
سنتكلم عن اربعة كلمات حول هذا الموضوع :
1 – جموع غير المخلّصين وكثرتهم ، انهم اكثر من المخلّصين كما تقول الكلمة في انجيل متى 7 : 13 ، 14 " اُدْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَاب الضَّيِّقِ ، لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ ، وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ ، وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ " . عندما يشبّه المسيح نفوس غير المخلّصين بحقول مبيضّة للحصاد ، لنقول مثلا ً حقل مزروع بالحنطة ، هل ممكن ان نعد سنابل الحنطة وحبات الحنطة في كل سنبلة ؟ هذا مستحيل ، وهنا اشارة الى كثرة اعداد غير المؤمنين ، الى كثرة النفوس المحتاجة الى المسيح .
2 – جموع غير المخلّصين وقيمتهم : المسيح لا يشبّه نفوس غير المخلّصين بالعشب الذي نراه اليوم ويُطرح غدا ً بالتنور ولا يشبّههم بالزوان الذي يخرج من الحنطة ولكنه يشبّههم بالحنطة وهل هناك شيء أثمن من الحنطة التي هي قوام الحياة وغذاء الانسان وقوت البشر . تقول الكلمة في رسالة يعقوب 5 : 7 " فَتَأَنَّوْا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ إِلَى مَجِيءِ الرَّبِّ. هُوَذَا الْفَلاَحُ يَنْتَظِرُ ثَمَرَ الأَرْضِ الثَّمِينَ ، مُتَأَنِّيًا عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَنَالَ الْمَطَرَ الْمُبَكِّرَ وَالْمُتَأَخِّرَ." فكم هو ثمين ثمر الارض ولا سيما اذا كانت الحنطة . المسيح يقدّر نفوس غير المخلّصين ، ما اعظم الفرق بين تقدير المسيح لهم وتقدير الناس لهم كما تقول الكلمة ان يسوع :" وَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجُمُوعَ تَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهِمْ " . كذلك تؤكد الكلمة في سفر الامثال 8 : 31 "  وَلَذَّاتِي مَعَ بَنِي آدَمَ " . وايضا ً في انجيل لوقا 15 : 7 "  إِنَّهُ هكَذَا يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ بَارًّا لاَ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى تَوْبَةٍ." وإن اول من يفرح في السماء هو الله وكذلك الملائكة ، هكذا يقدّر الرب نفوس غير المخلّصين .
3 – نفوس غير المخلّصين وحاجتهم : يشبّههم الرب بحقول مبيضّة للحصاد . هل رأيت حقلا ً يحفظ نفسه بنفسه ؟ وهكذا نفوس غير المخلّصين فهي بحاجة الى من يقودها الى المخلّص . يقول بولس الرسول في رسالة رومية 10 : 13 ، 14 " لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ . فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ ؟ وَكَيْفَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا بِهِ ؟ وَكَيْفَ يَسْمَعُونَ بِلاَ كَارِزٍ ؟ " وأيضا ً في اعمال الرسل 16 تقول الكلمة بان بولس ورفقاءه ذهبوا الى ترواس إذ رأى بولس في حلم ٍ رجل في مكدونية واقف يطلب ويستغيث : اعبر واعنّا ، فاستيقظ في الصباح وقال : هذه دعوة من الله لنذهب ونبشّر أهل مكدونية لنكون فعلة الحصاد . فالخطر يكمن عندما يأتي وقت الحصاد والفلاح لا يحصد المحصول حينذاك يُتلف . فالمسيح هنا يؤكد بان نفوس غير المخلّصين إذا بقيت على وضعها وعلى حالتها هذه فالخطر قريب منها والهلاك هو المصير المؤكد لها لذلك المسيح يؤكد على الفعلة .
4 – جموع غير المخلّصين ومسؤولية المخلّصين اتجاههم : الرب هنا يريد ان يحمّل تلاميذه المسؤولية ، ثم أكمل وقال " فَاطْلُبُوا مِنْ رَبِّ الْحَصَادِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ فَعَلَةً إِلَى حَصَادِهِ " . إن هذه هي مسؤولية المؤمنين المخلّصين وهي مسؤولية مزدوجة : 
أ – بالتضرع : ( أطلبوا ) أي تضرعوا من رب الحصاد . هل تعودت ان تطلب هذا الطلب في صلاتك ؟
ب – التطوع : في انجيل متى 10 يقول اختار المسيح التلاميذ ودعاهم باسمائهم ثم ارسلهم وايضا ً في سفر اشعياء 6 : 8 تقول " ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ قَائِلاً: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ ؟ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟» فَقُلْتُ: «هأَنَذَا أَرْسِلْنِي». فهنا إشعياء يتطوع لأن يرسله الله ليبشّر ويتكلم ويخبر الآخرين عن الله ، والرب يحتاج الى نوعين من الفعلة ، فعلة كاملين لا خاملين وأيضا ً فعلة عندما يحصدوا يستخدموا المنجل . يوجد أناس لا يعجبهم قول الحق كما تقول الكلمة في سفر إشعياء 30 : 10 ، 11 " الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ لِلرَّائِينَ: «لاَ تَرَوْا»، وَلِلنَّاظِرِينَ: «لاَ تَنْظُرُوا لَنَا مُسْتَقِيمَاتٍ. كَلِّمُونَا بِالنَّاعِمَاتِ. انْظُرُوا مُخَادِعَاتٍ. حِيدُوا عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ . مِيلُوا عَنِ السَّبِيلِ . اعْزِلُوا مِنْ أَمَامِنَا قُدُّوسَ إِسْرَائِيلَ " .
فلنتكلم عن المسيح بشجاعة ونطلب من الرب ان يعطينا الروح الذي به نُخبر الناس عن محبة المسيح العجيبة والفريدة ولا نهتم إذا تقبّلوا الكلمة أم لا انما المهم ان نستعمل المنجل ونقول الحق لانه الناس اذا لم يعجبهم هذا الحصاد فانه يوجد حصاد من نوع ٍ آخر كما تقول الكلمة في انجيل متى 13 : 49 ، 50 " هكَذَا يَكُونُ فِي انْقِضَاءِ الْعَالَمِ: يَخْرُجُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَيُفْرِزُونَ الأَشْرَارَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَبْرَارِ ، وَيَطْرَحُونَهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ النَّارِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ»." .
 الاختيار متروك لك هل تختار حصاد المسيح او تختار الحصاد الذي يؤدي الى اتون النار ؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 مايو 2011)

*مقال ومعلومات مهمة كتير كتير اشكرك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fauzi (29 مايو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *مقال ومعلومات مهمة كتير كتير اشكرك ربنا يباركك​*


شكرا ً سمير الشاعر
الرب يباركك


----------

